# SQL: Sortierung nach Wortlänge



## JonnieWalker (26. Mrz 2010)

hej leute kurze frage: 
weiss jemand den befehl wie man in einer sql datenbank die wörter seiner tabelle  
nach der wortlänge sortiert ausgeben lassen kann???

bsp
select *
from word
order by?????


----------



## SlaterB (26. Mrz 2010)

das ist sicher datenbankabhängig, kein SQL-Standard

typischerweise length(x)

z.B.
MySQL :: MySQL 5.0 Reference Manual :: 11.4 String Functions


----------



## JonnieWalker (26. Mrz 2010)

danke das hilft mir serh weiter


----------

